# Luxury Flashlights



## agnoff (Oct 3, 2013)

Here are a few LED flashlights using kits from Orbita.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Oct 3, 2013)

agnoff said:


> Here are a few LED flashlights using kits from Orbita.



Where do you get the kits? Do they have a website?

Levi Woodard 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## t001xa22 (Oct 3, 2013)

I did a little snooping into this line of lights. They are being carried by a watch/clock manufacturer, ironically, and they appear to be a very high-end type of light. There are three series running from $150 to $350 each. I have attached a copy of their opening ad. The LED emitter components are certainly made by a highly-reputed mfg (CREE Inc). Nice lights if one can afford them.

_FLASHLIGHTS COLLECTION
Orbita’s Luxury LED Flashlights, powered by a high-energy rechargeable #18650 Lithium-Ion battery, deliver an unprecedented level of intense white light with great efficacy. The XLamp® LED emitters, made by CREE Inc. (a fine example of American technology) provide pure white light output and are life rated for 100,000 hours of operation. The LED is mounted in a machined and polished aluminum parabolic reflector, which also acts as a heat sink, and is protected by a sealed clear sapphire crystal lens which is scratchproof and impact resistant. All structural components are machined from solid 18/8 stainless steel bar and there are no flimsy stamped metal or plastic parts. Choose from three distinctive series, each one offering several programmable operating modes. All Orbita Luxury LED Flashlights are covered by a 1-year warranty._


----------



## Dale Allen (Oct 3, 2013)

I was looking too and was surprised at the cost.
They are using woods that I have plenty of so I'd need to think real hard about taking one apart to put in different wood!
If the kits were available I doubt they would be priced low enough to peek my interest.
We'll see if the OP gives any more info.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 3, 2013)

Dale Allen said:


> We'll see if the OP gives any more info.



Actually the OP works for the company and won't be able to give much more information without taking out an ad.   As it is, by not representing that fact in his post, he is already walking a fine line with this post.

Dean
Asst Moderator


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 3, 2013)

I just bought a Fenix PD35 flashlight. It uses either the 18650 battery or two 123A batteries. The rechargable battery has quite a long life. Good flashlights are worth the money if you use them every day.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Oct 4, 2013)

alphageek said:


> Dale Allen said:
> 
> 
> > We'll see if the OP gives any more info.
> ...



I wondered about that after I searched for orbita flashlight kits.  The pictures he posted looked a lot like the pictures in their ads that I found.  I went from being impressed by what looked like some nice flashlights I thought a member had made to feeling slightly slimed by stealth advertising.

Ed


----------



## Dale Allen (Oct 4, 2013)

I suspected something was amiss when I looked at the OPs history and there are 4 threads started that were never answered and no other contributions.
Troll maybe??


----------



## SteveG (Oct 4, 2013)

STINKS!


----------



## robutacion (Oct 5, 2013)

Ok guys, I hear you and you may be correct with the assumptions, if that is the case, shame on you Mr. agnoff...!

HOWEVER...! there is a positive side of this, someone is just "teasing" us to make some of these very nice flashlights that with some nice blank on them, would look very attractive, in my view, they are quite different to what I've seen showing almost everywhere.

I'm interested, I wouldn't mind to make a few up, is only so many pens, bowls, plates and platters that one can give to friends,
huh...???:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## agnoff (Feb 15, 2014)

Not sneaky intentionally....Chalk it off to Newbie ignorance. Now properly placed in the Classified Forum as suggested by Jeff..........and with special kit prices for PT members.


----------

